# Rechnen mit Datum: Minus 6 Tage



## sabbergesicht (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

und wiedermal ich.

Irgendwie habe ich gerade nur eine Wand vorm Kopf und hoffe ihr könnt etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Also, zur Situation:

In meiner Datenbank habe ich 2 Tabellen. In der einen werden Artikel geführt mit dem Datum, wann der Kunde ihn erwartet, dieses Datum wird über die Eingabemaske eingegeben und sollte so "TT.MM.YYYY" aussehen (hoffe ich zumindest), das Feld ist ebenfalls vom Typ DATE. (ORACLE DB)
Eine zweite Tabelle beinhaltet nur die Informationen, wie lang welcher Artikel braucht um produziert zu werden, also beispielsweise 6 Tage. (unglücklicherweise vom TYP VARCHAR2).

Nun möchte ich eine Liste anzeigen lassen, welche ausgibt wann der Artikel beim Kunden erwartet wird und wann dieser in die Fertigung gehen muss.

Ich wollte es bisher über eine View mit einer virtuellen Spalte versuchen um mir die Programmierung einer weiteren Prozedur mit JOB zu ersparen, dabei musste ich feststellen, dass ich gar nicht weiß wie man im SQL mit Datum rechnet.

Also zur eigentlichen Frage: Wie kann ich mit SQL ermitteln welches Datum 6 Tage vor meinem eingegeben Datum liegt?

GRuß
Benni


----------



## tombe (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Oracle, aber wenn du auf dieser Seite nach DATE_SUB oder SUBDATE suchst, findest du was.

Hoffe es hilft!


----------



## sabbergesicht (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo tombe,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Also manchmal macht man es sich definitiv schwerer als man muss.

Ich habe einfach mal aus jux und tollerei eine Spalte (Datum - Dauer) im SELECT aufgenommen (zur Erinnerung Datum vom Typ Date, Dauer ist die Produktionszeit als VARCHAR2) und er gibt mir das neue Datum minus der angegebener Tage aus.

Also Problem irgendwie gelöst.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Benni


----------

